# abcde without lame?



## tingo (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm using *abcde* to convert my audio CDs to music files. Recently, I have also changed from using ports to packages. Now I find out that lame isn't packaged (this is not new, but since I was using ports it didn't "hit" me before) because of license restrictions.
Obviously, I can fetch a ports tree and install lame from there if I must.
But, if I want to stick to packages, is there a replacement mp3 encoder that works with abcde? The man page for abcde(1) lists *gogo*, *bladenc*, *l3enc* and *mp3enc* in addition to lame as valid options. A naive 'pkg search' using the names of these doesn't return anything.


----------

